# huron river



## bigbite (Mar 16, 2004)

Has anyone been out to the huron? Is the river fishable? Been wanting to try for some steels. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I haven't seen it but I'm gonna guess it's pretty iced up. Night time temps are still in the teens and when it begins to break up the ice congregrates at the bottom end stacking up. If the afternoon temps stay close to 40 it won't be too long.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

i was at huroc sat. morning.there was about 12-15 guys out there some were wading,there was ice in the slower water,didnt see any fish being caught.beautiful day though.i went ridin around over in the area and found a couple spots im gonna try when the fish start moving in there for the spring run....cant wait still havent caught a huron river steelhead....


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I was out from 1-3 this afternoon. No luck on steel or musky, but I did get two keeper 'eyes on a 4" shiner color Storm Wildeye. Four fow just to the side of fast water slowly jigging. Their stomachs were empty and I got most of my strikes between 2-2:30. 

Chunks of ice falling off of bridges banks are all over the place. The water is up a bit and clearer than I expected with all the runoff its getting.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

fished from 1-3:30, went 1-3 on the steel today (small skipper) on a nuke egg.


----------



## beachrat9 (Jan 20, 2005)

what area (roughly) do you fish. dont give up your spots. just wondering what city you are near


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

2/12 - fished flatrock to 75 ~3 hours. One small skipper.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

fished lobo or labo???park in rockwood sat morning nothin happining though.does anyone wade there it looks like a good spot to try. just gotta get some waders first...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

River is running high,muddy and flooding form what a buddy told me today.He was there and said he was going to try it anyways.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I have seen guys wading in there. They are usually in the water upstream from the park casting to the bank. 

Earlier this week the water wasn't that bad. Normal from my experience. Lots of ice to hit you when your not looking.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

A buddy that fished it yesterday told me that alot of people were down there giving it a try despite the high fast muddy water.He said that a wading fisherman fell and could have potentionaly had something very serious happen to him.He also mentioned that he did not see anyone catch anything while he was there.I would think going by what he told me that this river needs to settle down some before the fish will start cooperating.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Haven't seen this years rule book yet but was wondering when you can keep the walleye out of the Huron River? Was it, you can keep them now until March 15th? Or only after March 15th you can keep walleye? My brain is working overtime at my job (turned to mush) and for the life of me i cant remember the rules, size limits (15 in?), quantity limits (5?) and important dates when you can keep and when you have to release them. Ill investigate the new rule book when it comes out March 1st but until then maybe you guys can refresh my memory.

Thanks in advance.

Garret


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I haven't seen the new book either but it used to be over 15" prior to the March 15th closure. I can't remember how many though. I thought it was 3 because it was a spawning river.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

just got back from the river....it is up 2ft from the other day when I went. It is brown and fast. The tables under the bridge are wet.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Same crap as last year. The river is up about four feet, the current is about 25 mph., and the mouth is all ice jammed!!! My backyard is all flooded out! But with the water all high it might clear some of the ice jam, and it might get some fish in the river. I figure about the time the water goes back down it might be worth fishing.


----------

